# Eriza x Zumi's litter thread 4/15/12



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Storybook Hedgehogs is happy to announce that Eriza gave birth to a nice big litter on Sunday morning! We don't have any pictures yet, but we will soon. I counted at least 4 yesterday, but didn't want to bother them too much just yet. I'll be able to get a final headcount soon, as well as a quick photo. From the peek I got, I think I've got a possible cinnacot and two reverse pintos (like their model mama!) in the bunch, although I'm not 100% sure yet of course. I'll keep updating, expect photos soon!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!  Praying all goes well and can't wait for pics!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Just checked the nest for the day, saw another lighter one (possibly an albino) and a very very dark little baby. I think we have five in the litter (which is what I expected, her other litters have been 5 each as well)-- we're pretty stoked! I snapped a couple of pictures, but you can't really see the babies just yet-- they just look like a mass of whiskers lol.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope all goes well & can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Eeee I'm so excited! Hoglets! And reverse pintos! Oh happy day


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

There are at least seven babies in the litter!! Mama decided to let me take a look today and stepped back for a minute so I could see the little ones, and I was surprised to count six... and then even more surprised to notice there was still a little tiny guy hiding under her that I'd missed! Most of them look like mama with the reverse pinto markings, one or two might be albinos or just blondies but it's too early to tell, and at least one is a mostly solid dark pinto. I'm just itching to hold them :lol: But of course, I will wait for mama to be more comfortable with it first, since they're only six days old. They all seem to be growing well, but I do worry about mama getting enough time away from them to eat and drink, so I'll be keeping a close eye on poor little 'Riz. She's such a fantastic mommy! Anyway, we got a couple of quick cell-phone pictures... they aren't color balanced or very clear lol but they still get me all giddy!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

And a couple more  Even though they all look the same lol.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats! They're adorable - in a shriveled pink spiky kind of way! XD


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, such pretty babies!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! It's interesting to get a better look at them each day, what I originally see is so different than what I've got lol. Anyway-- more pictures... sorry to overload you with pictures, I just get so excited that I have to share. This is how I am with every litter I have... this is also why we don't have many litters here haha my husband would go nuts after a while if I was always like this hahaha. I have been going on and on about how proud I am of Eriza-- she's a smaller hoggie, and for her to be able to keep up with all seven babies is so incredible to watch. Is it bad to say that I love her more than I love a lot of people? Because I totally do. :roll: I also think she's a better mother than most people are hahaha :lol: Anyway, here's today's photos! I'll give you guys a photo break until next week after this, but I had to share the first picture of all seven together in the frame and not hiding under mommy!

[attachment=2:x8w2j9a5]Erizalitter7days.jpg[/attachment:x8w2j9a5]

[attachment=1:x8w2j9a5]erizazumilitter7days2.jpg[/attachment:x8w2j9a5]

[attachment=0:x8w2j9a5]erizazumilitter7days4.jpg[/attachment:x8w2j9a5]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Awesome litter!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

*dies of cuteness* Great to see the tiny one is getting attention too


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

AW They look awesome! Congrats and keep up the good work


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh my! SEVEN! Eriza must be a busy mommy. They are beautiful. <3


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Too much cuteness *faints* :lol: Eriza must be such a busy Momma!


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

They are all so cute!! 

I saw the white one with spots, and thought moo .I am glad they are all doing good. She has her hands full!

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats, they are precious!

Seeing pictures like this really inspires me to breed. Maybe someday!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you all, Eriza is working very hard.  We will probably start handling them at the end of next week, I'm so excited!! She is very tired, I'm having to go in once a day and move her food dish up next to her so she can eat while nursing, she wasn't eating nearly enough. Hahahaha Hillybean, you're right, that little one does kinda look like a little Holstein cow! If it's a girl I may have to name her Holly the Holstein! :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

hoglet overload! Eriza is such an awesome mom.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright folks. I have THE crappiest camera phone of ALL TIME. But here are a couple of pictures. I started handling the little ones yesterday, 4 yesterday and 3 today, just to pace mama into it (she's okay with it as long as I bribe her with wormies lol). They are such cuties!! I can't be sure of their genders yet, but I *think* we have 5 males and 2 females. They really got mama's sweet personality-- even the "shy" one uncurled within 3 seconds of me picking him up. I didn't get a picture of my favorite, because after I took about five pictures of the same baby and it was STILL blurry, I figured it wasn't worth it right then and I'd focus on just handling the babies. They are all growing very well and looking very healthy and happy. Mama's eating a bit better now (she wasn't right at first, I think because she was so busy), and she seems to be in a better mood. Anyway, here're a couple of blurry pictures to tide you guys over!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Gahhhh, the blurriness is such a tease! Will you be able to get some pictures with a better camera?... *Fingers crossed!*


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I FINALLY GOT REAL PICTURES!! They're too big to post here, so here's the link to my Facebook album of them.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 633&type=1

I haven't gotten genders of all of them yet, mama has been a little more nervous about this litter and whenever she starts to pick up another baby, I just put her worms back in her cage and leave. I'm hoping this will lessen as the babies keep growing, it's making it difficult to get information recorded on each of them... sigh... But, I don't blame her for being extra protective, she's putting in extra work with this batch. 

I am considering keeping Tadeusz for my program, if the coloring turns out like I think it might. He's very, very calm, as is Leo, they're probably the calmest of the bunch. Unfortunately, the one that got mom's coloring (seriously, the EXACT same coloring) is a little more shy lol. I'll be working extra with that one! Anyway, they're all growing well and looking happy!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are just precious!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

We have at least one split face in the litter!! I'm very excited, because this is my first split-face, and I believe we will have a couple of "possum face" babies as well (I can't remember who it is, but someone on here calls the white-face-with-dark-eyes-reverse-pintos "possum faces", and it stuck haha). There is also a possibility of a dark-eyed white baby of some sort (Tadeusz) but we'll see how he colors up. Every day with this litter is a surprise... they change so much in color and personality every day! Mom's starting to get a little more comfortable with me handling the little ones, she's extra protective of the little split-face (I'm calling him Wilhelm), and she let me hold him today, plus he finally let me see his little face haha. I was able to hold five of them today before mom got sick of me poking around the nest and started huffing at me, I think she just gets nervous that I'm in there for so long, but it only takes that long because there are so many! Anyway, I added a couple more pictures to the Storybook Hedgehogs album on Facebook for Eriza's litter-- the link *should* take you straight to the pictures I just put up of Wilhelm, if they don't, just go look up Storybook Hedgehogs on Facebook and they'll be right there. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... =3&theater


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh I'll have to look at the link.

I know, I for one call them Opossum faced . They and the spilt faced are always so hard to find...breders have waiting lists normally  How is little Moo? Any idea on the sex?

Okay off now to look at the link you posted!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

They are all boys except one lovely little girl! Four weeks old today, actually.  They are all growing beautifully and mom is doing pretty well, though I'm having to work extra hard to make sure she is maintaining her weight-- seven babies for such a small girl has me nervous. Anyway, the first link is to the new pictures on the litter's album, the second link is for "Moo"... aka who I was going to name "Wilhelm"... aka who I am now calling "Harvey" lol.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 633&type=3

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 633&type=3


----------

